# any volunteers?



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Have just took delivery of this cage for my 3 guinea pigs.....anyone wanna help me assemble it? :lol:










Has arrived in two massive packages from zooplus. hopefully it wont be too complex!


----------

